# Hyge Black Tops - Blood Results Are In - Legit!



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

As below. Taken 4 hours following 10iu injection. Consultant comments on report made me chuckle.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh and thank you to @Pscarb for advising me on how to go about with bloods. Initially I would have just injected 1hr pre at only standard 4iu dose.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Pharmacom Pharmatropin to follow, hopefully have results tomorrow


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Cronus said:


> As below. Taken 4 hours following 10iu injection. Consultant comments on report made me chuckle.
> 
> View attachment 125606


 What were the consultant's comments' ?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great to see someone doing this instead of just speculating what's good based on sides and stuff they here in the gym lol.

got a boat load of Ansomone that I bought direct, about 1000iu, going to buy one of these tests today.

Will be hard finding time to do the test on a weekday though


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Checkout blue horizone and medichecks - both current have good offers on.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

How did u take the blood sample?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

stevebills said:


> How did u take the blood sample?


 You can look to pay extra £19 for service, went to private BMI hosp, took less than 5 mins


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Oh and thank you to @Pscarb for advising me on how to go about with bloods. Initially I would have just injected 1hr pre at only standard 4iu dose.


 What will you inject of the pharmacom, 10iu? Did Paul say that for all growth, or because black tops are known to be s**t?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> What will you inject of the pharmacom, 10iu? Did Paul say that for all growth, or because black tops are known to be s**t?


 all growth as in general this is the dose most use (mainly because thats whats in a vial) so this way there can be a direct comparison between brands if you inject 10iu across the board, there is no need to calculate or gives bias to a brand.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it would be good to see a test comparing 40iu ansomone kits with the 100iu kits although if you are going to do multiple brands you need to establish a clearance period so that one test is not influenced by another (a week off GH should be fine)


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it would be good to see a test comparing 40iu ansomone kits with the 100iu kits although if you are going to do multiple brands you need to establish a clearance period so that one test is not influenced by another (a week off GH should be fine)


 I could do that as I have both 100iu and 40iu kits sitting in my fridge but as I work Monday to Friday and it needs to be sent same day I don't know when I could inject gh and draw blood 4 hours later lol.

you reckon I could inject at say 7pm. Draw blood at 11pm then store the sample in the fridge and post in the morning?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it would be good to see a test comparing 40iu ansomone kits with the 100iu kits although if you are going to do multiple brands you need to establish a clearance period so that one test is not influenced by another (a week off GH should be fine)


 I hoping to stick with either Pharmacom or Hyge for now as they are a cheaper source for me and could not to afford Ansomone long term or shall I say the costs would out weight the benefits for me.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it would be good to see a test comparing 40iu ansomone kits with the 100iu kits although if you are going to do multiple brands you need to establish a clearance period so that one test is not influenced by another (a week off GH should be fine)


 This is a great idea if possible, I'd love to see the results, just for my own sanity!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks for sharing these results, good to know about the black tops, since I have some in the fridge!


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Cronus said:


> As below. Taken 4 hours following 10iu injection. Consultant comments on report made me chuckle.
> 
> View attachment 125606


 Where did u buy the black tops from?


----------



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

like the look of that medi checks!. but looking on there to check my E2 levels would the finger pr**k be enough or is that how its normally done?


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

The last black top I bought had zero gh in them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

vigdor said:


> The last black top I bought had zero gh in them.


 can you post the lab result up?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> can you post the lab result up?


 This guy has PM me twice for a source.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks out for potential blood test on 40 iu ansomone in coming month or so.

May try to test generic tops as well they come from Jintropin factory

Also just bought another GH test to check Black Tops again for consistency.


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Cronus

thanks for posting a lab result for the black top hyge. What type of black top were the results based on? I see there are 2 types: tribal design on the tops or DNA strand?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Always rated Hyge so this doesnt surprise me at all. Good effort doing this though and posting the results mate.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Development said:


> Hi Cronus
> 
> thanks for posting a lab result for the black top hyge. What type of black top were the results based on? I see there are 2 types: tribal design on the tops or DNA strand?


 As far as I am aware, they is only one version of Black Tops?


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

Cronus said:


> As far as I am aware, they is only one version of Black Tops?


 Bit confused myself, seen so many old threads showing greens and yellows with a DNA strand thought it applied to Blacks aswell?..... take it you had tribal/pinwheel black tops then?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Development said:


> Bit confused myself, seen so many old threads showing greens and yellows with a DNA strand thought it applied to Blacks aswell?..... take it you had tribal/pinwheel black tops then?


 assume so


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Cronus said:


> As far as I am aware, they is only one version of Black Tops?


 Nice one for doing the test. I've always really rates the black tops. Bang for buck wise they can't be beaten!

Can an you post pics of the black tops you tested please. And will you be starting another thread for the other tests you plan on doing or will it all go into this one?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

sitries said:


> Nice one for doing the test. I've always really rates the black tops. Bang for buck wise they can't be beaten!
> 
> Can an you post pics of the black tops you tested please. And will you be starting another thread for the other tests you plan on doing or will it all go into this one?


 I'll try get a pic up this weekend of the kits.

Seperate threads for each test. Pharmacom Pharmatropin has already been tested as well and came back underdose in relation to black tops - scored like half black tops did.

I've bought another GH test to check black tops for consistency as I would like to be able to confidently stick with them. I'll probably just periodically keep testing throughout the year whilst I can afford GH. The test costs £49 + £19 if you need to pay hosp/nurse to draw bloods.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Good old black tops! Would be interesting to see how they compare with the ansamone


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Cronus said:


> This guy has PM me twice for a source.


 I love a grass


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

stevebills said:


> I love a grass


 X


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry for late response. Here are some pics of the kits I used/using. @sitries


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Same kits I've got. Iv always said they were good to go


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Got some of these ready to go also, happy days!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Look same as mine. Also should get results back for 2nd test if Black Tops to see if they remain consistent


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Well done for doing a second back up test as this is a good way to see how the consistency is, I'd like to see wot results the 8iu vials from the 200iu kits test like in comparison to the 10iu from the 100iu kits, just to see how different the results would be, seem to be getting solid test results, I'm thinking of getting a 200iu kit to run at 8iu eod to see how it compaires to 7.2iu of humatrope


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I want to try the 200iu kit, but it works out cheaper to get 2 kits of Black Tops 100iu so never bothered.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Did you ever get a chance to try those Omnitrope kits, or did you swerve them?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Did you ever get a chance to try those Omnitrope kits, or did you swerve them?


 Gave it a miss in the end although may reconsider as I've heard nothing but good things.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Look same as mine. Also should get results back for 2nd test if Black Tops to see if they remain consistent


 Any news as to when you're going for the second blood test mate? I think I and many others would love to know the result to look at consistency.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

countrybumpkin said:


> Any news as to when you're going for the second blood test mate? I think I and many others would love to know the result to look at consistency.


 Yes sorry got them back last week. Looks good guys. Will try upload tonight or tomorrow, just been super busy with work this week.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Sounds promising :thumb


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Did your flip top lid say flip or like the image ?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Malpassk said:


> These are the results my guys send me regarding my batch?
> 
> View attachment 132643


 this was done last year?

so underdosed (94.8% of 10iu)


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Happy to hear this.. Been opting for Ansomone and Lilly humatrope because I've been dubious of these.. but I might just give them a shot.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

well going by the results, about 5iu


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

On the 3 Rd day of 4iu blacktop and I'm getting bloods next Monday. But in the meantime would water retention and more "pumps" in the gym already give reason to think my black tops are fairly well dosed . Diet everything is the same but definitely got water retention.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

2nd GH test for Black Tops to check consistency. I'd say Black Tops are a good choice at present:-


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

@Cronus what dose do you use normally on black tops and does it differ to other growth due it seemingly producing double growth serum results?


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Starting to get kinda numb hands today on 4th day..so I think my black tops are fairly well dosed HGH. Still at 3~4iu in the am pre fasted cardio


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> @Cronus what dose do you use normally on black tops and does it differ to other growth due it seemingly producing double growth serum results?


 I use 4iu ED. Have been doing for good couple months now, probably been using GH for around 6 months total, mostly black tops with around 2 months inbetween where I tired some ansom 40 iu kits from two different sources and was not overly impressed compared to black tops.

I found 4iu to be sweet spot, in terms of cost to benefit ratio.

Next test is for 100iu Ansom kits, also considering testing Green tops .com version.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cronus said:


> I use 4iu ED. Have been doing for good couple months now, probably been using GH for around 6 months total, mostly black tops with around 2 months inbetween where I tired some ansom 40 iu kits from two different sources and was not overly impressed compared to black tops.
> 
> I found 4iu to be sweet spot, in terms of cost to benefit ratio.
> 
> Next test is for 100iu Ansom kits, also considering testing Green tops .com version.


 Over the 6mths or so @ 4iu have you noticed any benefits from them yet ? I plan to stick to 4iu for 6mths +


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Enda said:


> Over the 6mths or so @ 4iu have you noticed any benefits from them yet ? I plan to stick to 4iu for 6mths +


 Yes, recovery is better, muscle look fuller and helped keep me lean and certainly provided some recomp effect. I have kept my diet in check the entire time, all my macros are tracked and adjusted daily.

Negatives I would say is some joint/muscle stiffness, especially hamstrings and wrists.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

@Pscarb

I know my ansomone blood work matched the saizen test so seemed like they was correctly dosed but after seeing this it does make you wonder.

Do you think the black top are really overdosed or are the ansomones actually not what they should be?

Just all you ever hear is how expensive hGH is to produce etc, seems crazy a generic lab would be able to overdose so much and still make a profit.

Would love to hear what you make off all this, tempted to get some black tops now and get blood work to see if the results vary with person and maybe Cronus would get a higher result than me with the ansomones but I doubt it


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

sponge2015 said:


> maybe Cronus would get a higher result than me with the ansomones but I doubt it


 We shall find out soon mate. I'll be testing the 100iu kit around next month


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I will say I have been using t3 and t4 alongside gh. No idea if this would mare a difference


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Is there a consensus on how long you can stay on HGH @4IU (assume phrama grade e.g. Lilly) without risking long-term side effects? 6 months? 12 months? Years...?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> I know my ansomone blood work matched the saizen test so seemed like they was correctly dosed but after seeing this it does make you wonder.
> 
> ...


 Why would the ansomone kits not be what they should be, you have bloods that match a clinical study done on saizen? That means they are dosed as they should be.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Why would the ansomone kits not be what they should be, you have bloods that match a clinical study done on saizen? That means they are dosed as they should be.


 When a generic is getting nearly double the results then it does make you wonder


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Least with pharma you have assurance of consistency. I'm sure there has been more than one bunk batch put out by hyge no proof, but Imy hoping by the test it shows that they are mostly on the ball


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> When a generic is getting nearly double the results then it does make you wonder


 All it means to me is that they aren't dosing correctly, and over dosing product is common to give people the impression something is better than another.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sponge2015 said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> I know my ansomone blood work matched the saizen test so seemed like they was correctly dosed but after seeing this it does make you wonder.
> 
> ...


 got to agree with @Dark sim the Saizon test was carried out in a controlled environment with pharma GH to be honest the test cannot be questioned really as because of its controls it sets the bar for comparisons.

Now i cannot explain a product that invariably is not Pharma giving double the result but you cannot then put into question a fully controlled and documented test on pharma GH.......

i have used Black top hyge and i can certainly say it is not double the content, now this was a while ago and certainly not this batch, and i am not saying that the test is wrong, i cannot say that because i have no proof but i will put my faith into a GH test such as the one done with Saizon over a medicheck type test......


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Malpassk said:


> Hi guys sorry to hijack a thread but thought this would be the most efficient way. Picked these up from my source and they look same as in this thread (bar batch number) would you say these are GTG? Currently running 5iu/ED only thing negative is that I've been getting welts at injection site.
> 
> View attachment 132309


 Just to add - welts produced at injection site means the powder's been exposed to air after creation of the growth hormone, and that then means its been degraded to some degree, the facilities and logistics to move this isn't a pharmaceutical high sophisticated pharmaceutical manufacturing operation.


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Jas said:


> Just to add - welts produced at injection site means the powder's been exposed to air after creation of the growth hormone, and that then means its been degraded to some degree, the facilities and logistics to move this isn't a pharmaceutical high sophisticated pharmaceutical manufacturing operation.


 Any evidence to back this up?


----------

